# jalapeño stuffers....



## kyleehensley (May 3, 2015)

20150503_141729.jpg



__ kyleehensley
__ May 3, 2015






Chipotle cream cheese mix. Little bit of sharp cheddar. Wrapped in plain bacon. Stuffed small ones whole, cut the big ones in half.

We'll see how it is in about 1.5 hours!

Actually have pork ribs going on the bottom rack, the drippings on top of them may make an interesting combination!


----------



## eman (May 3, 2015)

ABT's look nice  We did some last weekend at the North fla Gathering w/ diced up crawfish tails in the mix.

  Thought a magician was there . they  vanished that fast.


----------



## rmmurray (May 3, 2015)

Those are one of my favorites! They should be done here soon. Good luck. 
- Ryan


----------

